# Camera Land NY?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering, what kind of luck everyones had with buying demo models from Camera land ny?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Very good and their demo's carry the factory warranty. 

Camera Land just moved to Long Island I believe and was having a moving sale and are now in the process of getting ready or having a grand opening sale for their new store.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Joel is top notch...have bought a few scopes & camera's from Cameraland.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My razor demo looked brand new and never opened.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

ditto. They are a great outfit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do the demos usually ship as quick as new scopes from here, I've ordered before and had to wait months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine shipped right out. 

-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I've called and spoken directly to reps asking about optical quality of binoculars and spotting scopes. They were very forthright and honest detailing how good (or not good) it was and how it compared to others with in a similar price range.

I've ordered from them twice (both demo units) and wouldn't hesitate to do business with them again.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Call and talk to Joel or Doug. They will vet you taken care of.


----------

